#ubuntu-phone 2012-05-16
 * mysteriousdarren is away: I maybe gone, but all is not lost. Well actually it is sorry. 
 * mysteriousdarren is back (gone 00:00:14)
<eagles0513875> hey guys
#ubuntu-phone 2012-05-19
<AJH101> Hi this may be too early to ask such a specific question but... is it enviaged thet the Galaxy s2 will support U when it arrives?
<AJH101> envisaged - sorry
